# Rims!!!!!!!



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Its finally time for RIMS! anyone have any suggestions that are prefereablly lighter than the heavy-ass steel OE?

-Nick


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*Kosei K1*

get the Kosei K1 white or silver racing wheels wrapped with Kumho ECSTA Supra 712 tires. 17" wheels and tires cost $948 from tirerack.com. I'm going to get this combo when I get the money.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I want the K1s too. I would suggest 15". Any bigger and they are just going to weigh too much and slowdown the car.










My other favourite are Motegi MR12s


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Max Wheel Size.*

Hey Stud, how are you? I had called a few local wheel shops in regards to you request, they had said. . . You can use a 16" wheel with a 40 size tire AT THE LARGEST, BUT you must retain the offset of the O.E. 13 or 14" wheel to exacting numbers. Otherwise they will rub in the rear because the rear fender doesnot flair out like the front. If you have dropped it you would DEFINETLY have to upkeep the O.E. wheel offset, based on how low you go would dictate your largest wheel size, he said he would like to see the car if you have dropped it for his best opinion. I have the 02' Motorsports catalog if you have any questions regarding new things mail me at home, as for the B12 nothing new actually it is true they are closing out on all of that old stuff B12 B11 N12 KN13. There is a new B15 SR20DE and QR25DE header, like the old B12 header (race use only). The old B12 header came around the right side of the car and exited behind the pass. side tire This one exits to the back of the car but omits the first cat and o2 sens which could fail smog. Peace out guys!


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I got a new set of 14X6 from Ebay for $225. and that's including shipping. They only weight 13.5 LBs each with packaging and box......no caps was included so no brand but it's light, NEW and cheap


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

im all good. I dont have the car dropped (unless you consider my tired original suspension as dropping it). 

I personally like the Kosei K1's. I was planning on going with those in 15" with the same offset as what I got now. (thanx for checking up on that! and for the advice!)

Where did you get that catalog? Did you just go through a dealer? 

In Calgary we dont get smog and emissions test so, That B12 header sounds quite good. I take it its long out of production though eh?

-Nick


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Reply Info.*

The B12 Nissmo header was for E16s and E16i engines only, not for GA16i. This was cosidered a RACE header by all means. I will check and see if there is a company that makes a GA16i header and get back with you on that. You are aware that you can get a front upper strut tower brace, a mass air flow sensor, a full intake, performance fuel pump, cat back dual tip exhaust, short throw shifter, and a ECU performance program for your GA16i B12! As for the catalog I purchased it from Nissan Motorsports they are only $5.00 (US)


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Does Nissan Motorsports have a website thats not in Japanese?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Reply to Sit info.*

Yes,do I have your email address? I think I do, I will mail it to you.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Relpy.*

Let me know if you got it. I do have a Nimo Nick in my address book so I hope it is you?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yeah, thats me. I got the sutff. Thanx a bunch man!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

*Wheels*

I have an '86 B11 wagon with 17X8 ADR wheels on it (I know they're too heavy and big). I got these to fit by putting on custom 7/8" wheel spacers. That got them clear of the A-arm and the inside of the wheel well. They rubbed a little over bumps, so I installed spring spacers from the local auto parts store. It's not the greatest setup, but it sure works well.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*JP171*

DUDE, I saw the sweetest mint condition b11 SE 5spd hatchback with black/grey striped interior 5spd the car was mint. I have never seen one in my life (a SE B11) alot of others too NONE WRECKED?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Wheels*



jp171 said:


> *I have an '86 B11 wagon with 17X8 ADR wheels on it (I know they're too heavy and big). I got these to fit by putting on custom 7/8" wheel spacers. That got them clear of the A-arm and the inside of the wheel well. They rubbed a little over bumps, so I installed spring spacers from the local auto parts store. It's not the greatest setup, but it sure works well. *


Do you have any pictures of these on your car.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*B11 Bad Boy Style!*

Hey JP171, if you need parts for the B11 or just want to buy the whole car? Drop a line here on mail me at home and I will give you the number to the bone yard I had seen this SE Sentra (B11) at. They sale entire cars too, but, they have a limit on how many complete cars they can sell each year, and it has only been there maybe two months now? Silver/Grey striped seats and door panels, with perfect interior! Engine looked great too! It is a lift or hatchback, but I find alot of mint 82-86 Sentras and mint anniversary 300ZXs at the junkyard around here????? I wanted to buy that one 84 ZX $1,000.00 for it. Unfortunatly they had sold up to the legal limit on whole cars, so I could not get it. Perfect leather, digital cluster, radio w/e.q. O.E., blk leather w/silver body NOT A DING ON HIS CAR??? I think old people own them and one of them dies and they just get it towed away or some thing like that, because these are cars that you can drive away from the junkyard in, literally!!!! 301-509-6176 or [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

*The car is for sale.*

actually, the car is for sale...check out the classified forum for more details.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

*Here's the link.*

here's the link:

http://photos.yahoo.com/jpurdy2003 click on "car"

You won't be able to see too much, considering that they are shot from a distance. I may post more pics tonight if i get home in time.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Lower that car PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

*SOLD!*

I can't lower it now, I sold it yesterday. Plus, it runs shocks instead of struts in the rear, so the only choice I had was to be stupid and cut the springs. Also, the spring spacers I mentioned earlier raised the car so I could run those huge 17X8 wheels.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

What do these spring spacers look like, because I need a set for my B14 and I'm not sure what exactly to get.

I'm guessing they are universal right?


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

15" wheels. and good springs. i shread my back tires on the sides. need a rear strut tower bar, and pulsar sway bar.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

omnimedia said:


> 15" wheels. and good springs. i shread my back tires on the sides. need a rear strut tower bar, and pulsar sway bar.


I had that problem with my 15's. A quick solution to the problem is ghetto but workable:
Since the piece that shreds your tires is the sharp inner fender lip that sticks directly at the tire sidewall a good solution is to roll it upwards so that it cant cut your tires up. Heres how i did it:

1) Get cheap aluminum baseball bat. 
2) Wedge the thick end of the bat between the tire and offending lip with the other end braced on the ground. 
3) Hold it there!
4) Have a friend push down on the back of the car, thus sinking the suspension and causing the lip to get rolled upwards as it slides down the bat. 
5) Repeat along the edges of the fender until the lip has been satisfactorily rolled up. 

Hope this helps! It saved my set of tires, they wouldnt rub unless you were really floggin it or hitting massive speedbumps.

-Nick


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

FREEKIN GREAT IDEA
thats what the forums are all about
thanx man

peace
dave


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

87SENTRASE said:


> The B12 Nissmo header was for E16s and E16i engines only, not for GA16i. This was cosidered a RACE header by all means. I will check and see if there is a company that makes a GA16i header and get back with you on that. You are aware that you can get a front upper strut tower brace, a mass air flow sensor, a full intake, performance fuel pump, cat back dual tip exhaust, short throw shifter, and a ECU performance program for your GA16i B12! As for the catalog I purchased it from Nissan Motorsports they are only $5.00 (US)


 correct me if im wrong guys, but i thought the option for the DE guys was to use the b13 header. i cant quite remember what u had to do to make it work but it has been done. do a search


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

bump. scratch the last post. didnt realize how old this thread was :jump:


----------

